# Fred Cogelow, One of the worlds greatest woodcarvers!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd like to share this video, of Fred Cogelow,

who I think is one of the greatest woodcarvers in the world.

I put this in a blog comment, but I thought having it in a topic would give it better exposure.

He lives in the Wilmar, MN area. My sister, & her husband met him in a coffee shop once,

boy! did that ever make me jealous.

She said he carries a sketch pad with him, & said he'd like to make a sketch of her husband sometime.

I viewed an exhibit of his works, at a museum in Duluth once.

It was hard to leave the place. I wish I could have spent more time looking, but the museum has a closing time.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Best of Show, "ICOGITANT EXCOGITATOR", at the 2007 International Woodcarvers Congress
From, Woodcarving Illustrated Spring 2008 Issue #42


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

That's a pretty strong statement coming from you!

You know I've got to check this guy out now!

Thank you Dick;

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Lee!

Just Google his name, he's all over the place.

He almost always take first place at the national woodcarvers congress competition.

They even make, & sell a skew gouge of his design now.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Dick, that was very impressive.
You are no slouch yourself buddy.

Bob


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Fred Cogelow has more talent in one little finger, than I have in my whole body.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

He said (in the vid) that he was a "creator of designer fire wood", how cool is that statement. I, by no means, equate myself to him but may use that statement in the future, I really liked it. Although I usually just create fire wood, not much design in it <laugh>


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks a million Dick ! Every time I see Fred Cogelow's work, it moves me to tears….. not because it is a tear jerker, but because it brings out so much beauty and talent in one man. I have the honor of living in the same era this man has lived in. I have never seen any of his work for real…... I would be afraid to, for fear of breaking down in front of everyone present. He is to woodcarving what Nomran Rockwell is to Painting…. whose work also brings me to tears. My dying wish would be to live one day with him…... viewing his work and watching him work. I side with you about "talent in his little finger being more than I have in my whole body". THANKS AGAIN FOR POSTING !

Dave


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave, & Snowdog,

I mentioned to Lee that Fred Cogelow has designed what's called a Skew Gouge.

Checkout this article from Japan Woodworker.

I don't have any of these tools, because I haven't bought any new tools lately.

Anyone interested in buying new carving tools, should look at these.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I just added the image of *Best of Show*,

at the *International Woodcarvers Congress, 2007.*


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

what amazing work.. thanks for sharing it


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm glad you enjoyed this mott,

it's hard not to share things like this.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Disk, Flex-Cut also makes skew gouges. I have a set of the palm skews.
http://www.flexcut.com/products/cart.php?target=category&category_id=127


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you Toolz!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great carver. Thanks Dick.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the link Dick - I've seen his amazing work in the past, but his name hasn't come up for some time…

Here's a 2004 1st place piece that I recall:


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

This one astounded me when I first saw it a few years ago (you'll have to click, as the image is to big for our format here):

http://carverscompanion.com/Ezine/Vol7Issue6/Congress/135.jpg


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

amazing.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome.


----------

